# Cementation of Silver from Nitric Acid but with Zinc present



## pirated (Feb 27, 2011)

If I have both silver and zinc dissolved in nitric acid, and use the copper displacement method to cement out the silver, will the zinc cement out as well? or will it stay dissolved in the nitric acid?


----------



## butcher (Feb 27, 2011)

zink will stay in solution.


----------



## pirated (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey butcher,

Thanks for confirming.

I'm trying to understand why the zinc wouldn't precipitate out along with the silver. 

Does this have to do with the reactivity series of metals?

Because copper is higher than silver on the reactivity scale, it will replace the silver in solution causing it to precipitate out. But because copper is lower than zinc on the reactivity scale it won't cause it to precipitate out?

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 28, 2011)

Got it in one, buddy!


----------

